# Freya's christmas Garden



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi girls, I thought I would post a little photo of our daughter Freya's garden. Some of you might remember me posting her story back in August this year - we lost Freya to pprom.... I hope she likes her pink, girly christmas garden. When we decorated it, there was a lot of ice but I think me and her daddy did a good job. I hope she likes it. :angel:

Merry christmas Freya, forever our beautiful baby girl. We miss you more and more everyday x x x
 



Attached Files:







Freya's christmas garden.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 76


----------



## kiki04

That is gorgeous hun!! And congrats on the bfp :happydance:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you so much :) xx


----------



## SassyLou

Beautiful x


----------



## Mahoghani

It's lovely. :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

thats a beatuiful picture im sat here crying emotion just swept across me.

I have lost 7 angels beteen 8-14 weeks and this really touch me i know she would love this as you done a fantastic job well done x


----------



## Moti

It's beautiful....Love all the flowers.:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It is sooooooooooooo beautiful, I love it :cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats on your BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks girls, we took her christmas things away a few weeks ago and got her a new teddy wreath for her due date...I'll try and post a pic xx
 



Attached Files:







Freya teddy garden.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Moti

Love the teddy too....by the way, congrats on your bfp..:flower:


----------



## SabrinaKat

It's beautiful, honey...and when I saw your BFP, I got a happy shiver down my back (if that makes sense) and a bit of a happy tear as well....

best wishes!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks again lovelys :) My little bean is my little bit of hope in my tummy while Freya is my little angel in my heart forever xx


----------



## TTCabundle

Her garden is gorgeous honey! Love her bear! xx


----------



## Lottelotte

That is absolutely wonderful! All those wonderful things. 

Freya will always hold a very special place in her mummy and daddy's heart and i am sure she knows how much she was loved. :hugs:

Xx


----------

